# Calling out often what should i do?



## Notmyname (Nov 28, 2021)

Hey guys, I was first hired on Oct 1. I'm a full time student and Im only able to work about 20hrs a week. I called out on Oct 17, because my cat was put down a few days before and I was pretty upset about it (told hr I had cramps bc I didnt want to talk about it). Then, I called out again on Oct 29 because I had food poisoning. Now, I'm being scheduled around 30 hrs a week, which is really hard for me especially because I'm currently drowning in homework. I only just realized this today when I looked at my schedule and saw my amount of hours a week. I have to many assignments due today and I'm going to need to call in. What should I say to hr? And will I get in trouble?


----------



## NightHuntress (Nov 28, 2021)

First- don’t lie about why you’re calling out. I understand the death of A family pet is difficult but you still shouldn’t have lied. Second- understand that while yes things can happen that you would need to call out you are still new and within your 90 days and ultimately there is a business to run and they need employees that they can rely on so yes you can get in trouble for calling out too many times. That being said if you were upfront and honest about only being able to work 20 hours to begin with and they have that on file and they are scheduling you outside of your maximum hours that’s something you could talk to HR about it should easily be fixed. Lastly,  juggling school and work can be difficult so you need to find a balance and try not to procrastinate and wait to do all your assignments the last day. One of my personal pet peeves is students that call out because they have too much work to do for school.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 28, 2021)

As a busy student, you need to plan ahead. The schedule is made 2 weeks ahead, so when it is posted, that is the time to talk to someone about having too many hours.  Not sure I'd say you will get in trouble so much as not be kept on after the season.


----------



## Notmyname (Nov 28, 2021)

Yetive said:


> As a busy student, you need to plan ahead. The schedule is made 2 weeks ahead, so when it is posted, that is the time to talk to someone about having too many hours.  Not sure I'd say you will get in trouble so much as not be kept on after the season.


I'm not a seasonal employee, does that matter?


----------



## Zxy123456 (Nov 28, 2021)

I would definitely talk to HR!! Before calling out give up any unwanted shifts on the App. Ask around if anyone is looking to pick up more hours.  It doesn’t matter if your seasonal or not you can be let go for any reason within the first 90 days. If you want to keep this job I’d be careful about calling out.


----------



## Notmyname (Nov 28, 2021)

Yesterday we had a bunch of people in fulfillment, and not even enough zebras. Opu's were low and so was ship so a lot of us just pushed. Would it be better to just come in and ask for a shorter schedule today?


----------



## MrT (Nov 28, 2021)

Notmyname said:


> I'm not a seasonal employee, does that matter?


Your still within 90 days so it does.  It really is going to depend on how good of an employee you are and how desperate your store is.  The earlier your realize there is a problem the better.  Dont lie it is difficult being a student and working, definitely have to stay on top of everything.  
Not because you need to prioritize spot, but because itll benefit you in the long run try and plan your assignments out ahead of time, time management is an invaluable skill to have for all aspects of life.


----------



## MrT (Nov 28, 2021)

Notmyname said:


> Yesterday we had a bunch of people in fulfillment, and not even enough zebras. Opu's were low and so was ship so a lot of us just pushed. Would it be better to just come in and ask for a shorter schedule today?


They will definitely appreciate that more then calling out.  Be upfront and honest and theyll be more considerate.


----------

